# Wi-Fi USB Adapters compatible with FreeBSD



## cm1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone knows of a good, reliable USB Wi-Fi adapter 1. compatible with recent builds of FreeBSD, and 2. allows modification of txpower levels, e.g. using the command:

`# ifconfig wlan0 txpower 1`

I currently use a Panda Ultra 150, but on both FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE and 12.0-CURRENT, the ifconfig command above returns the error:


```
ifconfig: SIOCS80211: Operation not supported
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aht0 (Jun 29, 2018)

I've used old Zydas (Atheros AR5007UG) usb adapters when I happened to run into "emergency". These work, just forget anything besides 802.11bg since the chipset is ancient.
Edit: Should have mentioned, these cards need firmware being loaded.

I've tried to replace incompatible (to FreeBSD) WiFi cards inside (M.2 or mini-PCIe cards) laptops with compatible Atheros or Intel cards and have gotten by this way. Working around OEM branding is separate issue.


----------



## shepper (Jun 30, 2018)

A Web search indicates that your devices uses the RaLink rt5370sta chip:
Wikidevi entry for unit w/ antenna
You can confirm by plugging in the device and running the `dmesg`command.

In FreeBSD, this is supported by the run(4) driver.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jun 30, 2018)

I have never found a US/FCC compatible WiFi adapter that would allow txpower to be set.  I don't know if set-able adapters exist, but suspect that US FCC regs disallow options to set the max power. The setting is for maximum power really, because automatic power adjustment is built into the WiFi protocol.  So (guessing here) - they don't want anybody to mess with the max limit.


----------



## cm1 (Jun 30, 2018)

aht0 said:


> I've used old Zydas (Atheros AR5007UG) usb adapters when I happened to run into "emergency". These work, just forget anything besides 802.11bg since the chipset is ancient.
> Edit: Should have mentioned, these cards need firmware being loaded.
> 
> I've tried to replace incompatible (to FreeBSD) WiFi cards inside (M.2 or mini-PCIe cards) laptops with compatible Atheros or Intel cards and have gotten by this way. Working around OEM branding is separate issue.


Thanks, aht0; just to confirm - you were able to change the txpower of the AR5007UG adapter using ifconfig?


----------



## cm1 (Jun 30, 2018)

shepper said:


> A Web search indicates that your devices uses the RaLink rt5370sta chip:
> Wikidevi entry for unit w/ antenna
> You can confirm by plugging in the device and running the `dmesg`command.
> 
> In FreeBSD, this is supported by the run(4) driver.


Thanks shepper, yes it has the 5370 chip, and uses the run driver, but I am unable to set its txpower using ifconfig in FreeBSD.


----------



## cm1 (Jun 30, 2018)

ronaldlees said:


> I have never found a US/FCC compatible WiFi adapter that would allow txpower to be set.  I don't know if set-able adapters exist, but suspect that US FCC regs disallow options to set the max power. The setting is for maximum power really, because automatic power adjustment is built into the WiFi protocol.  So (guessing here) - they don't want anybody to mess with the max limit.


Perhaps. I can change (lower) txpower of the Panda Ultra 150 adapter when using it under various Linuxes, but I cannot under FreeBSD (or any other other BSDs). I'm mainly looking to lower its power, rather than raising it beyond its normal max limit.


----------



## aht0 (Jul 3, 2018)

cm1 said:


> Thanks, aht0; just to confirm - you were able to change the txpower of the AR5007UG adapter using ifconfig?


Frankly, never bothered trying to change txpower.


----------

